# cheap home made props



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

There are many great paper mache artists on the internet and on the forum as well.... u should check out Stolloweens insane creations...


----------



## Hallowsculpt (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Creep Master. Totally agree with you. I've made a spider, Dragon gargoyle, pumpkin, turned a taylors dummy into a witch, wolf and now attempting 6 frogs all from paper mache. Stolloween was the insparation for my makes.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree! I've dabbled with paper mache in the past, but this past year I really discovered the possibilities of it. It's cheap and the only limits are your imagination.


----------

